# My Scarecrow for 2015



## Kcapazzi (Sep 24, 2015)

Last year I built a reaper, and was very pleased with the way it turned out. So this year I decided to go full "graveyard theme"... the graveyard is still being completed, so I will add pictures of it later, but wanted to share with you guys (and girls) my scarecrow I built to stand in the middle of the graveyard.

Very simple to build:

1 2x4 about 5'6" tall
1 2x4 about 12" long across the top for shoulders.
Chicken wire (spray painted black) & formed like rib cage
LOTS of little sticks woven into the chicken wire horizontally to look like rib bones
4 Larger sticks for arms, secured by black zip ties and black screws. Bring the arms up to the chest like they do bodies laid to rest.

A foam skull I purchased from a guy on etsy. Painted black as the base, and touched up the facial/skull part with white and grey.

A 10" bolt secured into the top of the 2x4 "backbone"... drill a hole in the foam skull and place it on top with some gorilla glue to secure it.

Wrap cheese cloth around the neck and head and take a razor to it to make it look weathered.

Touch up with some black and grey paint.


__
https://flic.kr/p/z21k1Y


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It appears the album is private - the link takes me to a sign in page for a Yahoo account.


----------



## Kcapazzi (Sep 24, 2015)

my bad

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/m80NM8


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, much better That is one creepy looking scarecrow.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome scarecrow. Love the detail and coloring.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Creepy cool!
Nice work


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy indeed, well done!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is one cool looking scarecrow!


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't know about crows, but it sure should scare people. Nice work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice, it has a bit of "Rot" about it.


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow, that's awesome! Great job!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweeeeet...& very creepy - Nice job!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

nice scarecrow!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope it will be well illuminated, if not, I fear that most of the detail and visuals will be lost when this is seen at night/in the dark


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Some things are at their best and extra frightening when viewed half seen in the dark! Love it myself and I wouldn't change a thing. :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very scary!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Terrifyingly tremendous:lolkin:


----------

